# The Big Picture



## Guest (Sep 30, 2010)

OK, rules of this thread are simple: Each user who wishes to participate must post *ONE SINGLE PICTURE* of their *ENTIRE* watch collection...



Please, strictly one picture per user in this thread.

Best wishes to all who participate! :cheers:

Oh, people with massive collections: Remember you can walk backwards with the camera if you're struggling to fit them all in the frame. :good:

The pictures don't have to be great, just so long as you've managed to fit all your watches in.

I'll get the ball rolling...
​


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

One picture? With all of them in it?

It can't be done I tell you!

Not least because I don't know where all of them are.....

But a great idea and I look forward to seeing the pictures.

(Not least from Mach)


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2010)

chris l said:


> and I look forward to seeing the pictures.
> 
> (Not least from Mach)


+1 

By the way, don't use imageshack guys. I just watched my own pic loading, and it took AGES because the imageshack server was unable to squeeze it out any faster than about 30kbps! 

It was like 1998 popping back for a while to say hello.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Ok .... my photography skills are currently around the 1 out of 10 mark. But it was fun getting them out as a team.

Never done this before, here goes ...........


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

There are more but this was all I could lay my hands on at the moment :lol:


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2010)

Lol @ horological scrum.


----------



## Livius de Balzac (Oct 6, 2006)

One watch is missing, the Longines DolceVita is at my watchmaker for a new crystal


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)




----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> There are more but this was all I could lay my hands on at the moment :lol:


Liking your work :thumbsup:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

...under construction... one semi-grail arriving (hopefully) tomorrow.


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Updated SOTC as of today










There a 3 missing, but they are ones I almost never wear.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

The blue, yellow, red combo at the bottom left looks uber-cool. :friends:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

sam. said:


> I keep mine like this.


Awesome.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I keep mine like this.
> ...


Where is Sam's post? Did you nick it from another topic?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Where is Sam's post? Did you nick it from another topic?


His original post contained a link to a super-virus that would have spread and sabotaged the nuclear infrastructure of [your country goes here], so a mod removed it.

...Oh OK yes I nicked it from another thread. :lookaround:

(I bet most users with less well-honed detective skills would have merrily scrolled down without noticing that though :acute


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)




----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Easy!


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Measch said:


> Easy!


What's that big pilot?


----------



## Measch (Apr 27, 2010)

Stowa Flieger without logo - It's a lovely watch....


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Measch said:


> Stowa Flieger without logo - It's a lovely watch....


Oh yes it is! Love the B-Uhr reference on the rotor too, hadn't noticed that before :thumbsup:


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Posted before - probably a little out of date now...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

langtoftlad said:


> Posted before - probably a little out of date now...


Ok, now I understand how the cat feels...


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

My little collection, mainly vintage Omegas but with a few others thrown in for good measure. Crap pic I'm afraid.










Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> My little collection, mainly vintage Omegas but with a few others thrown in for good measure. Crap pic I'm afraid.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Gary


A lot of nice watches there Gary! Very good collection! I just love those Speedies Mk2 with the red markings...

...what's that square chrono, second one from the right, on the bottom row of the bottom case? TAG?


----------



## Agent orange (Feb 11, 2006)

Thanks 

The chrono's a Wakmann with a valjoux 7734 from the late 60's (68 I was told but I've no proof of that). My first serious watch, purchased from ebay many years ago now.



















I love the indices and blue tachy markings on this one.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Agent orange said:


> Thanks
> 
> The chrono's a Wakmann with a valjoux 7734 from the late 60's (68 I was told but I've no proof of that). My first serious watch, purchased from ebay many years ago now.
> 
> ...


It's really beautiful, it was the first one that caught my eye when I looked at your collection, it really stands out.


----------



## DMP (Jun 6, 2008)

this be my little lot:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

DMP said:


> this be my little lot:


Thats a very nice little lot.

Colin


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

BondandBigM - Nice - "Pile-O-Watches"!!

Sam............ Display - Suuuuhweeeeettt!!

Will try and post my own.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2010)

New thread rule: If you make a significant number of additions to your collection, you can post a new pic. 

Here; my girlfriend and I have combined our collections to form super-watch-o-tron!


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> sam. said:
> 
> 
> > I keep mine like this.
> ...


Thankyou Om_nom,nice to see my pick again, 

I get enjoyment,seeing them displayed behind glass,(a bit sad maybe  ) that's not all of my collection though,its missing another 5ish watches.

Nice collaboration pick of his 'N' hers. :thumbsup:


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Sam...

What's the big blue faced one in the lower left, tall cabinet?? Please give details, dim's, etc.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Here; my girlfriend and I have combined our collections to form super-watch-o-tron!


OMFG!! Jointed collection in your box??? You're doomed mate, that's even worst than marrying her!! 

...kidding... congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

Mechanical Alarm said:


> Hey Sam...
> 
> What's the big blue faced one in the lower left, tall cabinet?? Please give details, dim's, etc.


That would be one of my clocks! :lol:

Its a sixties Salvest alarm clock,keeps great time.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2010)

sam. said:


> Thankyou Om_nom,nice to see my pick again,


Hey pop pickers! Just popping that pick of the pics in here for me old mates!












Kutusov said:


> ...kidding... congrats! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup:



sam. said:


> Its a sixties Salvest alarm clock


Kind of along the same lines as










:man_in_love:


----------



## sam. (Mar 24, 2010)

That's lollypoptastic mate!




























Austin Danger Powers agrees,the only way he knows how,Yeah, baby, yeah!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

My collection is now complete. No more watches for me till I advance my life in some dramatic and celebration-worthy way (i.e. getting married, making a million, having a child, etc ).


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

[IMG alt="20101106-3358_wholecollec...m/20101106-3358_wholecollection_640.jpg[/IMG][1]

Sorry it took me so long ... had to get things organized. Uh-oh. I'm one over the box capacity....

Omitted: my mother's old Caravelle (recently repaired) and 1978 Mickey Mouse watch (pending restoration).

[1] Click the image.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

My modest collection to date. Mostly Russian with a Citizen & Maurice Lacroix thrown in as an afterthought as they no longer interest me or get any wear as I prefer tickers & these quartz seem a little sterile to me now.










Ian.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> My modest collection to date. Mostly Russian with a Citizen & Maurice Lacroix thrown in as an afterthought as they no longer interest me or get any wear as I prefer tickers & these quartz seem a little sterile to me now.


Looking good Ian! Funny how the Chaika stands out, even among watches like the Raketa and its strong blue!


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

That's my favourite pair together, the black Pobeda & gold Chaika. The red markers & hands really stand out & the gold is very GOLD! without being bling.


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

citizenhell said:


> That's my favourite pair together, the black Pobeda & gold Chaika. The red markers & hands really stand out & the gold is very GOLD! without being bling.


Yeap, it's an aged gold king of thing... more shiny than the Luch though, at least by the looks of it.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> citizenhell said:
> 
> 
> > That's my favourite pair together, the black Pobeda & gold Chaika. The red markers & hands really stand out & the gold is very GOLD! without being bling.
> ...


The luch has a ribbed finish giving it a satin sheen rather than plain polished metal


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice thing about moving is that more space has appeared to display the watches...


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> Nice thing about moving is that more space has appeared to display the watches...


Now I want to see the rest of the house...


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2010)

Kutusov said:


> Now I want to see the rest of the house...


If you promise not to ask my girlfriend for her phone number or email address*, then you can come and stay next time you're visiting the UK! 

*Like the awful lecherous cousin of my ex-friend recently did after knowing us for about three hours


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> If you promise not to ask my girlfriend for her phone number or email address*, then you can come and stay next time you're visiting the UK!
> 
> *Like the awful lecherous cousin of my ex-friend recently did after knowing us for about three hours


Ah, most kind!

And I hope she laughed in his face. Hurts more than a proper spanking


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Om_nom_nom_Watches! said:


> OK, rules of this thread are simple: Each user who wishes to participate must post *ONE SINGLE PICTURE* ....


Sod the Rules. :tongue_ss:

*Not my picture:*










But part of someone else's mega-collection. 

More photos, and how he did them, here: http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=3763171&rid=31519#msg_3763171


----------



## Big Dave (Nov 9, 2010)

Here's mine, the Bulova Precisionist is my son's.

Yes, i've got him hooked too :lookaround:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

SEIKO7A38Fan said:


>


 :shocking: :rofl: Not a problem choosing a watch there... you wake up, think about what you are going to wear and by the time you go through it it's bed time again


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Well somebody has said "Sod the rules" :clown: but can I bend them a little? 

Here's a slideshow of a few of my pocket watch bits



Chris


----------

